# Low-Light



## Nomad57 (May 13, 2014)

The phrase "low-light" keeps coming up in threads and in reviews. I imagine there may well be as many definitions of "low-light" as there are photographers. Is there a generally accepted definition of low-light? Are we talking anything indoors, or are we talking night shots?

Thanks in advance.

Nomad


----------



## goodguy (May 13, 2014)

All of the above.
Low light means your camera will need to be outside its comfort zone of ISO which means it will lower your quality of picture with noise.
There are ways to combat this by having fast lenses or cameras that can work better in high ISO and of course outside light sources like a flash.
But in general I don't think you can put a lumen number where people say above it is considered good lighting conditions and bellow it is low light conditions.


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2014)

My definition of "Low light" is one where I cannot capture the image as intended with ambient light.


----------



## Nomad57 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Goodguy, I've clicked on your photography site link. You've got some nice photos there.

Regards,

Nomad


----------

